# 2003 W8 Passat Wagon Wheel alignment issue?



## Boranator (Jul 3, 2000)

My dad just got a nice new wagon, and it has become apparent that the ride height on the passenger side is too high, and the offset on the passenger side is too great (ie; the wheels stickout further than the driver side). This is being addressed shortly by the stealershhh... dealership, but I wanted to know if others have similiar issues?
Thank you,


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat Wagon Wheel alignment issue? (Boranator)*

Well, I'm not sure if that's supposed to be the case for the W8, but I know from doing alignments that there are cars in which the front wheel offset is not the same on both sides. It sounds odd, but sometimes it's designed that way.


----------



## AKALS (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat Wagon Wheel alignment issue? (Boranator)*

my rear tow was out of alignment also, one would think vw would do a better job.


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat Wagon Wheel alignment issue? (Boranator)*

Hummmm I thought that I was seeing things when I discussed this with my service writer. The drivers (left) side does stick out more than the passenger side. I had fitted some 8" wide performance wheels and tires and I had rubbing issues on the left and not on the right.


----------



## Boranator (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat Wagon Wheel alignment issue? (drplastic)*

drplastic, that's strange... your offset issue is on the _other_ side of the car.







I don't suppose you have ride height issues do you, since your suspension is probably aftermarket?
Could you tell me exactly what your suspension setup is (pics are always nice if ya got some)? 
Cheers










[Modified by Boranator, 10:42 AM 8-7-2002]


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 Passat Wagon Wheel alignment issue? (Boranator)*

Well I am running the stock suspension for now. As far as ride height is conserned it does not look any different than my '99 looked. I do have pics but they are not available on-line. I can send them directly to you if you would like. The tires stick out about 3/4 of an inch farther on the left side than the right. I have taken several pics that show it to great detail. I am chomping at the bit to add an Eibach Pro-kit spring and damper kit when they become available. I called Eibach in California inquiring about any possible date when such a kit would become available. And when I said I had a Passat W8 he said and I quote "What's a Passat W8?" I told him that that was the end of this call! 










[Modified by drplastic, 10:42 PM 8-7-2002]


----------

